# PTSD Forum - Post Traumatic Stress Disorder Community



## RackMaster (Apr 15, 2008)

*http://www.ptsdforum.org*

This is a great site with a lots of resources for all those suffering from PTSD and those caring for someone suffering from PTSD.  It has very strict joining guidelines and moderation rules, in order to protect all members.  The site was founded by a former Australian soldier of 10 years, his name is Anthony.  He has created some good videos for youtube, I've posted them below.  I thought he might be a great addition to the site and I invited him over.  I'm not sure yet if he will take up the offer.
*
Introduction Video on site owner*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH3ADKRz6iU"]YouTube - PTSD Forum - Anthony Parsons Introduction[/ame]
*
PTSD Diagnostic Labels*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtqG-BucXeY"]YouTube - PTSD Forum - Diagnostic Labels[/ame]
*
The Difference Between PTSD Labels*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GvAuqYvRnw"]YouTube - PTSD Forum - PTSD Labels[/ame]
*
Secondary PTSD*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCK9lOCiipA"]YouTube - PTSD Forum - Secondary PTSD[/ame]


----------

